# How rare are these Momo Rims?



## Sidewayzracer (Oct 30, 2007)

Years ago i purchased a 87.5 Audi Coupe GT and it came with a set of momo rims, never thought anything of it and got rid of the car 2 years later along with the rims. Now im curious how rare they were as i had a extremly hard time finding a picture of them.










How rare are these and what model are they?

They were 4x100 either 14" or 15" but i cant remeber that precisly


----------



## Sidewayzracer (Oct 30, 2007)

Bump?

must be fairly rare then if no one is venturing a guess


----------



## Christitz (May 31, 2011)

guess it doesnt really matter since the car is long gone


----------



## ianblake (Aug 6, 2011)




----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

If it was a coupe GT, they were 4x108.


----------



## MicroCADDY (Jul 21, 2008)

pulled this out of the grave to give you this

Been hunting a set of these down for over a year when i saw them on a locals dark red mk1 jetta then he sold them & i found that person & now i have them & here they will stay for life 

MOMO 14x6 ET32 



test look


Thinking about color matching it when i paint the Caddy dark red. Keep the lips & face polished


----------



## bsohn (Jun 18, 2007)

This is an old thread but I believe I have a brand new set of these Maybe even 2 sets (i think one in the grey silver and one in all silver) in the back of my office.. My Dad used to be a Momo Dealer back in the early 80's ..


----------



## dubdaze68 (Oct 29, 2001)

Neat. My Quasars were stolen from me a couple of years ago. I had them in a storage locker in my apartment building while I recouped from brain surgery. Gonzo.


----------



## crafferty (Jun 8, 2016)

Rare, not sure. Ugly, 100% sure! Lol

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

